# Topics > Games > Video games >  Super Mario

## Airicist

Developer - Nintendo Co., Ltd.

Official website - mario.nintendo.com

Super Mario on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

MarI/O - machine learning for video games

Published on Jun 13, 2015




> MarI/O is a program made of neural networks and genetic algorithms that kicks butt at Super Mario World.


"Artificial intelligence learns Mario level in just 34 attempts"

by Aaron Souppouris
June 17, 2015

----------

